# What is this?



## fish_sauce (Apr 3, 2004)

Please help me identify


----------



## jonah (Aug 15, 2008)

i will be waiting to see what this is as mine looks identical to that, thread what am i


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

looks like a rhom to me based on those pics


----------



## jonah (Aug 15, 2008)

I take bad pics that show his spots and not how shiny he is like yours and mines a compressus and the first answer you get is rhom. Strange cos im willing to bet yours has the same spots that mine has.


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

looks just like my compressus


----------



## jonah (Aug 15, 2008)

rhomkeeper do all compressus get the very visible scutes that yours has


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

rhomkeeper said:


> looks just like my compressus


except the scutes


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

fish_sauce said:


> Please help me identify


Looks like a compressus to me. The way the back part is concave and the way the front is convex posterior to the supra-occiptial spine near the dorsal fin.


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

Trigga said:


> looks just like my compressus


except the scutes
[/quote]
realy couldn't tell you. there has been some doubt as to exactly what my fish is. frank and george from s.a. both say compressus, but it looks differnt than a lot of others i have seen. i guess thats why they call it the compressus complex.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

yeah theres a shitload of fish in the compressus family


----------

